

 World's "Fastest" Small Web Server Released, Based On Lisp - aj
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/25/1553220&from=rss

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Discussion over at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=625746>

~~~
aj
Ah I missed that.. Especially with that heading

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
No harm - no foul.

